
Introducing Panda Jobs Board - DiabloD3
https://medium.com/@usepanda/introducing-panda-jobs-board-3a13964cf61a
======
dbozin
Awesome job board for finding talent. Already using it and by far the easiest
and cleanest to use.

------
yannimoto
The design and the focus on perks are two of the best features compared to
other job boards!

